# "Will you marry me?"



## jacob1234

I was wondering if someone could help me out. I am an American and I hope to propose to my girlfriend in Barcelona in a few weeks. Can someone please translate "Will you marry me?" to Catalan? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Agró

Hi!

_*Vols casar-te amb mi?*_
/'bɔlz kə'zartə əm 'mi/

(Good luck!


----------



## Ssola

Agró said:


> Hi!
> 
> _*Vols casar-te amb mi?*_
> /'bɔlz kə'zartə əm 'mi/
> 
> (Good luck!



No hauria de ser /'bɔl*z**s* kə'zartə əm 'mi/ ?


----------



## Agró

Ssola said:


> No hauria de ser /'bɔl*z**s* kə'zartə əm 'mi/ ?



No ho sé, de segur. A mi em surt sonora.
Vols dir que no se sonoritza per culpa de la 'l'?


----------



## olaszinho

Bon dia a tothom.
Com es pronuncia normalment bols o bolz?
Gràcies a tots per les vostres respostes.


----------



## ernest_

olaszinho said:


> Bon dia a tothom.
> Com es pronuncia normalment bols o bolz?
> Gràcies a tots per les vostres respostes.



Normalment les oclusives i sibilants a final de paraula són sordes. Ara bé, si a continuació ve un so sonor, llavors es sonoritzen. Per tant,

En vols? /ən'bɔl*s*/
En vols més? /ən'bɔl*z*'mes/
Et vols casar amb mi? /əd'bɔl*s*.kə'zam'mi/

Jacob: the last one is "will you marry me?"


----------



## Agró

Sorda, doncs.
Moltes gràcies, ernest_.


----------



## jacob1234

Thank you all very much for your help!


----------

